

Now Microsoft "Leaning Toward Hostile" - twampss
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/now_microsoft_leaning_toward_hostile_but_doesn_t_reject_35_37_price_range_

======
michael_dorfman
Hell, I wake up most mornings "leaning toward hostile".

------
andr
In the next episode of "The Bold and the Beautiful"...

